# Post Your InGame Videos



## s18000rpm (Jan 28, 2007)

Simple, just post your InGame Videos, anything - funny, awesome experience, one of a kind Moment...


Tips for Uploading Videos to *YouTube.com*=
=>Use Windows Movie Maker or other app. to edit the raw video & save it.
=>Make sure your Video is *not more than 10 Mins long*


=>Use *FRAPS* for easy & less LAG ingame Video Recording.

***************************************

so heres mine InGAme Videos,

www.youtube.com/s18000rpm


*Drift Baby.... Driiiift*

my very first In-Game Video

from *Colin McRae 2005* Awesome Game

@ *img224.imageshack.us/img224/9897/76590975li9.jpg - YouTube.com - Colin McRae 2005 drifts

***********************************

**img296.imageshack.us/img296/2289/41550195vf2.jpg 
CMR05 Drifts & Jumps Compilation & Japan Superspecial Stage*
*1m:48s  Video*

Sub *8000rpm Performance*
Good Quality Video, Direct File Download frm Rapidshare

***********************************
what i used
=>Fraps 2.8
=>Microsoft Movie Maker
=>DivX Converter (frm the divx bundle)
=>used Any Video Converter for XviD format.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 28, 2007)

This is great idea. I will post my ingame videos here. Through iam only play star war : empire at war at the moment. Do not know what to post. hmm.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 28, 2007)

**img296.imageshack.us/img296/2289/41550195vf2.jpg 
CMR05 Drifts & Jumps Compilation & Japan Superspecial Stage*
*1m:48s  Video*

Sub *8000rpm Performance*
Good Quality Video, Direct File Download frm Rapidshare

@thunderbird.117, record anything you like in that game & post dude.

this'll also help in guys getting a feel of other games.

i wanna see some FPS action (Vimal, are you reading)

man, the youtube's Flash converter SUCKS, i uplaoded such a good quality XviD format clip & this is what i get.
atleast it go uPloaded:


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 28, 2007)

nice videos s18000rpm.you drives excellent.what settings you have used in fraps and also tell me which software you used to convert it into divx format..

now see mine nfsc video

sorry for bad quality..

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlaTBQlB9uQ


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

I am making a *BIG* video.Just hope my ram doesnt give up
__________
here is the sh1t *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZtCwUkFaIE
please increase the volume(It will generate atleast some excitement)
The frame rate died down.


----------



## sharptooth (Jan 30, 2007)

here is mine hope one likes it. Its from LFS, on BMW Sauber F1 2006 car. Its a flying lap on malyasian circuit.
here's the link:

*hosted.filefront.com/sharpy440volt


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

sharptooth said:
			
		

> here is mine hope one likes it. Its from LFS, on BMW Sauber F1 2006 car. Its a flying lap on malyasian circuit.
> here's the link:
> 
> *hosted.filefront.com/sharpy440volt



Is it possible to upload in youtube?


----------



## planetcall (Jan 30, 2007)

This thread is really helpful. Now there is one more reason to excel in the game one plays.  I will try to put in my videos too.

Sharptooth, I would love to see yr video but upload it on YouTube or any such site.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 5, 2007)

hey kool thread


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 17, 2007)

*Two Wheel Stunt in Colin McRae 2005 Game*

*sjc-static3.sjc.youtube.com/vi/Za9acP_Up3Y/2.jpg
(click the pic to see the Video)

[duration - 20 seconds]
__________
Pics from video
*img490.imageshack.us/img490/2379/twowheelstunt0002to8.th.jpg = *img100.imageshack.us/img100/9899/twowheelstunt0003dd1.th.jpg

Really HARD BRAKING , *see the Brakes Glow Orange*
__________
:roll:


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

> "Now I know ya'll be lovin this sh1t right here"   [lyrics]


*sjc-static4.sjc.youtube.com/vi/cZOoFiAEfyY/2.jpg
F1 Challenge 2001 - Overtaking DC @ Nurburgring




> looowww slooowww
> looowww to tha floooow....
> 
> *This is history baby*




*sjl-static5.sjl.youtube.com/vi/HLNbHfTyNUc/2.jpg
F1 - 360 turn Stunt





in the 360 stunts video, see the sync. of siren & ofcourse the 360


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

*NOT AVAILABLE*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 10, 2007)

^^Dude post it after the video is processed.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

I had trouble watching the video as BSNL has had low speeds during the past few days.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 30, 2007)

*Welcome to the Jungle* 

*img.youtube.com/vi/spR9yQmiRPg/1.jpg*img.youtube.com/vi/spR9yQmiRPg/3.jpg*img.youtube.com/vi/spR9yQmiRPg/2.jpg

[click the pic]

Background song - Guns n' Roses - Welcome to the Jungle  
(full song+video - 4.21 seconds]

some sync'in done, drum beats/guitar strokes WITH car @ start line.

Quality YouTube Standard, too low

 

let me know hows the video 

--------
dont forget to rate my videos amigos


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 30, 2007)

^ Nice video


----------



## Third Eye (May 18, 2007)

Here is my new video:

*www.dailymotion.com/video/x20ilf_xrx-20070518-09021631mpeg2video


----------



## s18000rpm (May 20, 2007)

^XRX!  which mode? Arcade or sim.?

hows the game.?

man you need more driving practice


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

Arcade 

Game is ok 



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> man you need more driving practice



Nope,it was a arcade mode,thats why handling was crap


----------



## s18000rpm (May 20, 2007)

but the car models suck BIG time, dont they?

 coz no Licensed cars in this game, its like the GTA style cars .

Tracks are good, i wish someone can port it to CMR05


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

You are right


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 20, 2007)

Here are two :

Cell Factor : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2DULMupKoI

Gothic 3 : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=114qpxkAabM


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

^ Nice videos


----------



## baccilus (May 20, 2007)

Cool driving s18000rpm !


----------



## s18000rpm (May 20, 2007)

^thank you


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

Here is new Xpand Rally Video 


*www.dailymotion.com/unclesam00/video/3415157


Sorry for cr@ppy quality 
This is a full video(4 minutes long ) of Xpand Rally Extreme game in a simulation mode.

Enjoy! 

===========================================================================

Here is my Trackmania United video


*www.dailymotion.com/unclesam00/video/3422831


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2007)

Here goes my first video from S.T.A.L.K.E.R:

Freaky Door

Here is someone else's video:

Funny Bug in S.T.A.l.K.E.R

Thats another someone else's video:

S.T.A.L.K.E.R noobs


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2007)

@Tech, saw the XRX video, nice, but you were slow, did you play using the KeyBoard or Gamepad/Steering?

@tech & T159, will watch the Other videos tonight after 9 (free net usage)


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> did you play using the KeyBoard or Gamepad/Steering?


Keyboard 

I am not slow,game is slow


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 15, 2007)

My brother just learned a bit of driving and then he messed up with some rally cars.This is real life video
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/6862/dirtaa3.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 15, 2007)

^In which resolution he was playing?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 16, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> ^In which resolution he was playing?


Well that's a secret I won't tell.
Edit:I can tell you that all the settings except for the resolution were turned to max!!

Well that was my brother who used my ID.He plays at 1024*768 with everything turned to max.This is because for this GFX Card this is the recommended resolution.I apologize for his rude behavior.

Here are some more Dirt videos.This game is awesome.I wish i could eat the foliage and vegetation.

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/1757/dirt2ps6.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 17, 2007)

*img.youtube.com/vi/kwRA58KPFDE/default.jpg
GTR2 Nordschleife Tourist - I


*img.youtube.com/vi/yQyH6aZrNUQ/default.jpg
GTR2 Nordschleife Tourist - II :35 seconds FlatOut


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 19, 2007)

See this video.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YzPlIbPwaM


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 19, 2007)

*img.youtube.com/vi/ZBVoWeUOgsI/default.jpg
NFS Most Wanted corkscrew Jump 
00:43


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 19, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *img.youtube.com/vi/ZBVoWeUOgsI/default.jpg
> NFS Most Wanted corkscrew Jump
> 00:43


Nice jump.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 19, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *img.youtube.com/vi/ZBVoWeUOgsI/default.jpg
> NFS Most Wanted corkscrew Jump
> 00:43



Is that low fps due to Fraps?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 19, 2007)

yup, i play at 30+ FPS [wit rain effect, blur...otherwise 40+ fps], but the darn Fraps records at 10fps  , i've forced set it to record at 25 FPS, but still it records at 10fps

btw, i'm uploading revised version of same video, check it

========
EDIT:

*img.youtube.com/vi/sQFW3cUdJCE/default.jpg
NFS Most Wanted BMW corkscrew Jump
*00:27*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

@s18000rpm good ones.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2007)

Colin Mcrae DiRT Video 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrQNrJO5N5A


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 20, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Colin Mcrae DiRT Video
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrQNrJO5N5A


At what settings were u playing at.The framerate seemed to be very high.Was it on a Geforce 8600?If so a gt or gts


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 20, 2007)

I have 8600 GT and playing on the medium settings with 1024X768 resolution.The frame rate messed up because of Fraps.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2007)

*img.youtube.com/vi/j6NTjGaltPk/default.jpg
CMR CorkScrew Flip Crash & Recovery


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *img.youtube.com/vi/j6NTjGaltPk/default.jpg
> CMR CorkScrew Flip Crash & Recovery


Saw the video,that track was a mod wasn't it?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2007)

^no, its UK stage, afaik there's no Track mod for CMR05
-----------------------------
new video

*img.youtube.com/vi/N5h7Ag4mQeI/default.jpg
Subaru Impreza BiG Crash


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 2, 2007)

^ have u been able to COMPLETELY disable a car?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 2, 2007)

one from Medal oh Honor : Airborne demo ..

*video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5506279224363663559&hl=en


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> ^ have u been able to COMPLETELY disable a car?


 lot of times 

especially the Lancia Strato, in "Normal Damage" mode itself 

i cant finish a stage without a Tyre Failure in that car.

IF that crash (Subaru one) happened in Extreme/Heavy damage mode, all wheels wud've got separated 

in Extreme Damage mode & driving recklessly, @ Australia & Finland stage, i kill the engine  (radiator damage=overheating) midway 2nd sector


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 2, 2007)

I love to do that


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 3, 2007)

Bioshock Neptune stage video

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/7295/bskg6.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 5, 2007)

My Medal Of Honor Airborne Video-

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/678/mohnu4.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 15, 2008)

*My DiRT Video (Old)*


*img.youtube.com/vi/uMEa0mjwKhY/default.jpg



*My New DiRT Video *

 			 				*img.youtube.com/vi/0gLGH28XAp8/default.jpg



 				*static.youtube.com/yt/img/pixel-vfl73.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/akV-oufBVfw/default.jpg
*GTA SA - Stealing Rhino*
[01:24]


*i.ytimg.com/vi/cxLmJRYUars/default.jpg
*[How to] Accelerating a Rhino*
[00:34]


[@Vaibhavtek, as this video is not skill oriented, i posted here]


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 23, 2008)

3rd installment of GTA explosion videos coming soon


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2008)

*aycu21.webshots.com/image/40700/2001085861238223422_fs.jpg
*youtube.com/watch?v=PHA4g05f3_Q


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ GTA 4 PC pe kab aayegi?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2008)

GTA heaven main pooch.Yahan kyon spam kar raha hai


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/m5fOkEl2HXg/default.jpg
GTA SA : Getting KeyCard at less expense


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/4vqUusyayrk/1.jpg
NFS Most Wanted : Black Edition Challenge

"how to own the cops" video


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *i.ytimg.com/vi/4vqUusyayrk/1.jpg
> NFS Most Wanted : Black Edition Challenge


the same SUVs and Camaro challenge ?

I completed it in second try


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2008)

^time pass video.

some Pro videos on their way (GTR2)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2008)

GTR2

*i.ytimg.com/vi/U9-4wa8gx10/default.jpg
BMW M3 GTR & Porsche 911 
[00.52]


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/jixWUM5T_ZA/default.jpg
BMW M3 GTR at Silverstone


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 4, 2008)

^Nice driving 

Keyboard or Gamepad?


----------



## max_demon (Feb 4, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> ...Well that was my *brother* who used my ID.He plays at 1024*768 with...



OFFTOPIC: brothers using same Id's ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 4, 2008)

^^Lol same as you.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 4, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> ^Nice driving
> 
> Keyboard or Gamepad?



gamepad


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/YecyI5kwuQg/default.jpg
BMW M3 GTR overtaking Porsche

used Adobe Premier Pro CS3 to edit & add PIP (picture in picture).

a demo video


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 6, 2008)

^Cool


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 6, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *i.ytimg.com/vi/YecyI5kwuQg/default.jpg
> BMW M3 GTR overtaking Porsche
> 
> used Adobe Premier Pro CS3 to edit & add PIP (picture in picture).
> ...


 
cool and hot.

btw s18000rpm how did u create a cool thumbnail for ur video.

Offtopic:-
congo 2000 posts.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

copy the *Image address* of that particular youtube video & post it here in  code.

quote my post & see in the post editor.

refer this
[IMG]*i25.tinypic.com/zjytdh.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ got that thanks.

one thing is post in Gamerz section are not counted in total no. of posts.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 6, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> one thing is post in Gamerz section are not counted in total no. of posts.


& your point is... ?


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 6, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> one thing is post in Gamerz section are not counted in total no. of posts.



Abey sirf post count badane aata hain digit forum mein?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ nahi yaar mein sirf knowledge ke liye janana chahta hu...!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2008)

*s2.ytimg.com/vi/It4Gp3GfQdo/default.jpg
Call of Duty 4 - Soap kills Zakhaev's son


----------

